#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  What is the most future-proof business industry?

## Bhavya

At the present time, most of the business is building logistic business modules that form a natural extension and creating a strong future-proof for their existing business. In this situation what do you think which is the most future-proof business industry in the upcoming years?

----------

